# Inhibitory Effect of Lipids on Intestinal Gas Transit Increased in IBS Patients



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/441832 Inhibitory Effect of Lipids on Intestinal Gas Transit Increased in IBS PatientsNEW YORK (Reuters Health) Sept 20 - Findings from a new study indicate that intraluminal lipids inhibit intestinal gas propulsion and that this effect is increased in patients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). Gastroenterol 2002;123:700-706,933-934. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Reuters Health Information 2002. ï¿½ 2002 Reuters Ltd.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

does this mean there is less gas or it's moved along slower? confusing news story.tom


----------

